# Inquiry



## freeman (Feb 18, 2017)

Pls can any one help in the house I need an affordable culinary school in Europe which is not more than one year at the same time can be working on part time for my up keep. 
Await the house reply....

Regards 
Charles
+971526132049
[email protected]


----------



## amiriqbal (May 13, 2011)

Check http://www.alain-ducasse.com/en/the-school.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 26, 2018)

amiriqbal said:


> Check http://www.alain-ducasse.com/en/the-school.


Hi Amiriqbal , have u any good information about this school?
I'm interested in Bachelor in French Pastry Arts (3 years) . Help!!!


----------

